# My 1st Bobcat



## hunter3015 (Nov 27, 2013)

Look what was waiting for me this morning, my first bocat


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Congrats! Nice looking bobcat!


----------



## savage12 (Dec 4, 2013)

nice picture he doesnt look very happy!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Congrats
That's a real nice looking cat


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

savage12 said:


> he doesnt look very happy!


 He will be smiling ear to ear on the stretcher...Happy Happy Happy


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice Bob ! Congrats ! You'll remember that one !


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Awesome!!!!!! Congrats! Good looking cat.


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Congrats on the first bobcat--Good Job!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. on the cat., thanks for sharing.


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

good catch great pic


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Nice pussycat hunter3015.

awprint:


----------



## stevec (Jul 9, 2013)

He may not "look" happy but, he just needs a hug!

Congrats!

Steve


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

pretty kitty! congrats on the 1st


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Congrats on the nice looking cat. Its a good thing its in a trap because it looks like he will tear you a new one. lol


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

Congrats! Congrats! It's like Christmas morning to find that under your tree.


----------

